# Conectar Stk en puente



## Athlon64 (Mar 7, 2013)

Resulta que tengo un Minicomponente que era de un tio y me lo regalo es un Sony MHC-RG88, este lleva dos circuitos integrados STK, el primero para los frontales y sorround es el STK 412-150 de 150 W x2 RMS, el segundo para el subwoofer es el STK 402-120S, los dos funcionan normalmente solo que el subwoofer no lo tiene asi que quisiera aprovechar la salida del subwoofer para alimentar dos parlantes que tengo,  tengo el diagrama esquematico y al parecer el STK 402-120S es stereo pero en el diagrama esta en modo puente, se prodra aprovechar y convertirlo en Stereo y que tenga la misma calidad que el otro STK?, saludos y gracias por las respuestas.

Adjunto el diagrama esquemático.

DESCARGAR DIAGRAMA


----------



## fausto garcia (Mar 7, 2013)

Saludos compañero, aqui te dejo este link

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/amplificador-stk-srie-402-020-t0-120-a-56605/

Ya arme 3 amplificadores y funcionan muy bien el PCB fue hecho exactamente como lo indica la hoja de datos que da el fabricante, asi que no puede fallar. 

Puedes armar el que subio el compañero proteus o el que yo arme, el PCB es un poco mas grande porque me base en un diseño que encontre por internet, pero muy funciona bien. Si te interesa subo el PCB para que lo puedas realizar.

Saludos.


----------



## Athlon64 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hola, gracias por la respuesta, mi inquietud era si se podia sacar señal del integrado sin armar un nuevo PCB, es decir utilizar y modificar los componentes del integrado sin sacarlo del minicomponente, ya que funciona muy bien la salida del subwoofer pero no tengo el subwoofer asi que quiero aprovechar este integrado para sacar salida estereo (esta en modo puente y quiero dividirlas), podria utilizar la entrada que va al otro STK y colocarla al STL 402-120S?, 


Saludos


----------



## fausto garcia (Mar 8, 2013)

Athlon64 dijo:


> Hola, gracias por la respuesta, mi inquietud era si se podia sacar señal del integrado sin armar un nuevo PCB, es decir utilizar y modificar los componentes del integrado sin sacarlo del minicomponente, ya que funciona muy bien la salida del subwoofer pero no tengo el subwoofer asi que quiero aprovechar este integrado para sacar salida estereo (esta en modo puente y quiero dividirlas), podria utilizar la entrada que va al otro STK y colocarla al STL 402-120S?,
> Saludos



Lo que pretendes en mi opinion no es posible:

1.- Al pcb del subwoofer donde originalmente esta montado soló le llega señal "monofonica" de un filtro pasabajos (integrado NJM4565M) y tu requieres que sea de rango completo y ademas estereofonica.

2.- La configuracion del PCB, en modo puente y estereo son totalmente diferentes por lo que habria de modificar el PCB forzosamente. (cosa que no es nada facil, ni para los mas experimentados)

3.- Suponiendo que logres modificar el pcb para funcionar en estereo, el *micro* proteje al integrado y al PCB como si se tratase de una princesa, por lo cual tan luego hagas la primera modificacion tirara el tan temido mensaje *"protec push power"*

4.- Incluso aunque hagas un PCB nuevo, no creo que sea posible que lo puedas colocar dentro del mismo equipo ya que el famoso *micro* se las ingenia para detectar hasta la mas minima variacion de voltage y corriente, y a la primera variacion, por pequeña que sea protegera al equipo apagandose e indicando el clasico *"protec push power"  * por lo que definitivamente creo que no es posible lo que pretendes.

Te preguntaras como se esto *¡¡¡ Yo intente hacer lo mismo !!!* y despues de tratar por varios dias la manera de engañar al %$·/&·" micro, el resultado siempre fue:

*Micro*-10   *Humano* (yo)-0  ... al final decidi utilizarlo, como amplificador para subwoofer en un bafle amplificado que porcierto no he empezado a armar 

Aqui te dejo unas imagenes del PCB en cuestion


----------



## Athlon64 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hola, entonces tampoco puedo aprovechar la fuente? el STK 412-150, si le inyecto selñal del otro stk para que funcione en modo mono aunque sea, funcionaria?

entonces lo unico que puedo hacer es sacar todo el PCB, desoldar el integrado y armarme un amplificador aparte? ya que no le doy uso al subwoofer, saludos


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 8, 2013)

Si tienes el datasheet original puedes guiarte de él para modificar el PCB que tienes y hacerlos trabajar en single-ended, lo que dice Fausto es cierto es mejor que lidies con el toro fuera de la arena esos micros son la vida del stereo y dificilmente se dejaran engañar.


----------



## Athlon64 (Mar 8, 2013)

Bueno me voy a disponer a desarmarlo, en conclusion:

Si saco el PCB del subwoofer el equipo seguira trabajando con el otro STK?

Puedo sacar voltage del Transformador del equipo?

saludos !


----------



## fausto garcia (Mar 8, 2013)

Athlon64 dijo:


> Hola, entonces tampoco puedo aprovechar la fuente? el STK 412-150, si le inyecto selñal del otro stk para que funcione en modo mono aunque sea, funcionaria?
> 
> entonces lo unico que puedo hacer es sacar todo el PCB, desoldar el integrado y armarme un amplificador aparte? ya que no le doy uso al subwoofer, saludos



Saludos compañero 

Lo que propones, de mandarle la señal que ingresa al otro STK (señal de rango completo) y utilizar el STK402-120 aunque sea de manera monofonica no creo que sea asi de facil ya que tendras que controlar la amplitud de la señal que seguramente es diferente para cada integrado. ademas si te das cuenta, de entrada, hay dos protecciones en el PCB del subwoofer que tienes que  vencer *OVERLOAD_DET*  y la linea de salida *DC_ DET * que te aseguro, la unica manera de engañarlas (y que tal vez no funcione) es retirando los transistores asociados a las mismas pero en contra parte, dejas al STK sin proteccion alguna. 

Yo como recomendacion final te sugeriria dejarlo tal cual esta y si dices que la salida del subwoofer funciona correctamente tratar de conseguir un subwoofer y escucharlo asi, definitivamente no lo veo viable y es demasiado arriesgado hechar a perder todo el equipo ya que como te dije anteriormente el micro y los circuitos de proteccion detectan todo.

Por aqui hay un dicho que dice asi: *"sale mas caro el caldo que las albondigas"* 

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## Athlon64 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hola, bueno resulta que aparte del subwoofer hay una coneccion de 9 pines, y dos salidas + -, si conecto un parlante a la slaida no se oye nada, tengo q hacer contacto en los pines 2 y el GND si no me equivoco para que se escuche el subwoofer, pero la respuesta en frecuencia parece que esta encima de los 200 HZ, es decir parece que en el subwoofer original se modifica la respuesta y se prende y apaga el subwoofer, vaya dilema, me hubiera gustado sacar señal del STK, ya que para graves los frontales suenan muy bien y tengo otro par de parlantes sony y no los puedo usar.

Saludos


----------



## CARLOS HERNANDEZ (Mar 8, 2013)

muy buenas amigos foreros tengo un problema con un amplificador pioneer modelo vsx-d309 les pido una ayuda ya que veo que estan asiendo muy buenas horientaciones de los integrados stk el problema que tengo es que busco los renplasos para los integrados horiginales pac13a y pac12a  los busque y encontre los sigientes renplasos stk410-000a y stk411-200 y no consigo los diagramas de los integrados al que me pueda ayudar


----------



## juliangp (Mar 8, 2013)

de cuentos ohms son los parlantes que le queres poner y el sub q tenia?


----------



## Athlon64 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hola, el sub del minicomponente no lo tengo, le puse un parlantes de 6 Ohms de un Sony Genezy, y la respuesta es muy mala, como comente es de 200 Hz a más, parece que el sub original regula las frecuencias, saludos.

PD: el Minicomponente trae un concector de 9 pines que segun el diagrama es para dar volumen al sub, controlar efectos, leds, etc y ademas trae los dos cables para conectarlos.


----------



## juliangp (Mar 8, 2013)

Te voy a hacer algunas preguntas:

1) ¿Por qué el dueño anterior no te dio el subwoofer? 
2) ¿Los bafles que usaste para probar la salida no tienen un crossover interno?

Es imposible que el sub que tenía regulara la frecuencia, eso ya está hecho en el filtro pasabajo, pero me intereso lo del conector de 9 pines, por favor podes subir el diagrama acá en win rar?. Te combiene usar el de subwoofer para subwoofer , no hagas arreglos raros tratando de dshacer la configuración puente, y que te suene como con otros 2 parlantes porque tendrías que sacar el pasabajos y encontrar el punto donde se "mezclan" las señales R y L para el subwoofer. Te recomiendo que a los del genezi si los tenes al "dope" les saques los tweeters y los pongas en paralelo (a los bafles) a la salida del sub lo que te daría una carga de 3 ohm. También podés chequear el capacitor de retroalimentación negativa del stk que no halla perdido capacidad y directamente cambiarlo por uno del mismo valos en buenas condiciones. Saludos


----------



## Athlon64 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hola, el dueño anterior fué mi tio, no me dio el subwoofer porque segun el se le cayo del mueble donde lo tenian y no ando más, asi que lo tiro 

Me lo regalo porque ya no lo usa desde que se compro otro que le usb 
Los parlantes que tengo de sobra son estos:







no poseen ningun tipo de corssover, para los medios se utiliza un condensador de 33uf y para el tweeter de 1.5uf, detras del equipo dice Impedance 8 ohm asi que puedo concectar solo uno (6ohms) 

Cuando conecto el parlante como que no se oyen los sonidos bajos mas bien los medios bajos (200 - 1000 Hz) 
Adjunto diagrama esquemático

Saludos


----------



## fausto garcia (Mar 8, 2013)

Saludos compañero, la solucion te sugeriria checaras el esquema con calma, aqui te dejo una forma de tener control de la etapa del subwoofer el azul corresponde al ON-OFF (siempre debe tener el puente) y el rojo pone al maximo volumen la salida del subwoofer, eventualmente lo puedes reemplazar por un potenciometro de 20k para tener control de volumen del sub.



Los subwoofers adecuados deben ser de por lo menos 8" y no es recomendable que sean bocinas de rango amplio, ya la suspencion es demasiado suave y *lo mas importante la impedancia minima debe ser igual o mayor a 8Ω ya que estamos hablando de un integrado en modo puente.*

Estas modificaciones yo las hice en el mismo minicomponente y al final opte por sacarlo, porque me resulto mas viable tener el amplificador independiente, ya que tira mas de 200 watts alimentandolo con +-45v y con una impedancia de 8Ω.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 8, 2013)

Athlon64 dijo:


> No poseen ningun tipo de corssover, para los medios se utiliza un condensador de 33uf y para el tweeter de 1.5uf, detras del equipo dice Impedance 8 ohm asi que puedo concectar solo uno (6ohms)



Pues acabas de describir el crossover interno de cada bafle.



Athlon64 dijo:


> Cuando conecto el parlante como que no se oyen los sonidos bajos mas bien los medios bajos (200 - 1000 Hz)



Eso es debido al recorte en frecuencia que genera el capacitor no polarizado de 33uF.

En ese modelo de minicomponente Sony el unico encargado de la reproduccion en baja frecuencia es el Subwoofer.

Sin embargo puedes alterar la constitucion interna de las conexiones de cada baffle para hacerlo trabajar como un baffle de 2 vias, aunque puede ser que el woofer interno sea full-range lo que te beneficia ya de entrada.

No hay ningun inconveniente que un solo altavoz tenga que reproducir todo el rango de frecuencias, solo que pasa lo mismo que con un amplificador clase A, todo el tiempo va ha estar trabajando 100%


----------



## Athlon64 (Mar 9, 2013)

Bueno, los bafles poseen 4 parlantes, 1 tweeter (1.5uf), 2 medios (33uf) y un bajo de 8pulgadas  (va directo) cuando lo conecto a la salida del  STK 412-150, suena excelente, con graves definidos, medios y agudos bien, pero si le mismo parlante lo conecto a la salida de subwoofer suena mal, es decir parece que la caja esta mal calculada para lña frecuencia de los graves porque se escuchan graves si, pero como de 200 - 500 Hz

Probare la coneccion de fausto,

saludos !


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 9, 2013)

Eso es porque el altavoz tiene un diametro muy pequeno y la caja no esta calculada para trabajar asi, ademas los parametros t/s de ese altavoz deben ser inadecuados para trebajarlo como subwoofer. Consigue un altavoz adecuado para ese trabajo y calculale la caja guiandote de sus parametros t/s.


----------



## paoloechetto (Ago 5, 2013)

buenas noches y gracias a quien quiera y me pueda ayudar, el asunto es este, tengo un sony grx8 el cual trabaja con el integrado de audio stk 4231ii el cual funciona. Y tengo suelto otro stk 4231ii sin uso. Y lo que quiero es poner a trabajar los 2 stk para aumentar la potencia.
El equipo lo tengo con 2 altavoces soundbarrier de 220watts a 8 ohms. ...


----------



## Scooter (Ago 6, 2013)

Mira el esquema interno, si ya están en puente no se podrá, si no lo están habrá que ver porque la potencia pasa a ser cuatro veces mayor.


----------



## paoloechetto (Ago 6, 2013)

gracias por tu tiempo este es el enlace del pdf de este stk.

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/41608/SANYO/STK4231II.html
no se si te refieres a q*ue* este en puente su circuito interno o q*ue* esten en puente sus canales isquierdo -derecho ( como cuando alimentan a un subwoofer).
en este caso esta funcionando stereo .
por lo que vi ahora medio rapidito el circuito interno de este no esta en puente. obviamente reconozco q*ue* me falta mucho y por eso recurro a ustedes gracias


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 6, 2013)

Yo te recomendaria que NO HAGAS NADA DE ESO....
Para poner en puente ( el STK NO especifica que se pueda y son bastante fragiles ) deberias modificar la fuente , con la misma tension podria volar todo!! 

Si anda bien , NO TOQUES a menos que sepas mucho .... 
Si tenes uno desocupado...armate otro ampli y listo !!!


----------



## paoloechetto (Ago 6, 2013)

bien gracias por su tiempo, decidi usar un stk para canal i*z*quierdo y otro para el derecho, es mas s*e*ncillo estoy usando como guia el diagrama del sony gr88, pero sin el pasabajos, por otra parte espero q*ue* no me salte la proteccion debido al mayor consumo.


----------



## fausto garcia (Sep 19, 2015)

Saludos compañeros

Antes que nada pido un poco de clemencia a los moderadores por reabrir este tema, pero lo hago porque estoy atorado con lo siguiente.

Tengo en mis manos este modulo:

Ver el archivo adjunto 88958

El cual esta trabajando en modo bridge, por cierto funciona muy bien, peeero, solo para frecuencias de rango bajo, y lo que necesito es que funcione para rango completo, ya necesito un amplificador monofonico de potencia aceptable para un bafle amplificado que pienso donar en el colegio de mi hija.

Ya tengo el bafle armado, consta de dos bocinas de 8Ω cada una colocadas en serie para dar una carga final de 16Ω, un medio y un tweeter de bala con sus respectivo crossover, ya intente alterando los capacitores de la realimentacion, que originalmente son de 100µf, le coloque unos de 1µf, ya se notan un poco los medios, pero el tweeter nada.

Es evidente que de diseño de audio estoy en pañales, si los entendidos del tema me pudieran echar unas sugerencias les estaría muy agradecido. El bafle lo van a ocupar para la clase de danza, porque por ahora se las arreglan con un baflecito mas chino que *Jackie Chan*.

Aqui esta el diagrama para que le echen un vistazo, el diagrama completo esta en el pdf que subieron (pagina 41)



Nuevamente pido disculpas por revivir el tema y ojala alguien pueda ayudarme.


----------



## crimson (Sep 19, 2015)

Hola fausto, a simple vista veo un capacitor de valor muy alto (0,33uF) entre la entrada de señal y masa. Yo lo reemplazaría por uno de 220pF, seguro que sale andando de una en todo el rango.

Saludos C


----------



## fausto garcia (Sep 19, 2015)

Gracias compañero, aquí hay un dicho que dice "el que sabe, sabe"   retire el capacitor de .33µf y coloque otro de 220pf y por fin se escucha todo el rango de audio, una pregunta, ¿crees que sea necesario volver a colocar los capacitores que cambie? (le coloque de 1µF, los que originalmente tenia son de 100µF) porque así como esta se escucha excelente.

Nuevamente muchas gracias lastima que por ahora no puedo sacar fotos (tire mi cel y las fotos salen negras) para que veas como quedo el bafle. 

Edit. Tengo otro modulo muy parecido, solo que este trae el stk442-120 la configuración es el 99% igual, así que ya tengo otro amplificador de rango completo, porque como vienen solo sirve para subwoofers.


----------



## crimson (Sep 19, 2015)

fausto garcia dijo:


> ...retire el capacitor de .33µf y coloque otro



¿Y anduvo bien?
Saludos C


----------

